# bfn totally gutted



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

got a bfn this morning .feel really numb where do i go from now,i didnt realise how much this would affect me but its totally turned me upside down and my hubby,im trying again for a 2nd time in january ,surely one of my wee angels will snuggle in.....i have 12 wee frosties left           any advice


----------



## ladyblue (Sep 13, 2005)

Hi Weesusie,

I really feel for you, nothing prepares you for that kick in the teeth.  

All I can say is, give yourself time to grieve, and then start looking forward to your next cycle. 12 frosties is a good number to have waiting for you - as they say, it only takes one!

Sending you loads of     

Take care 

ladyblue
    x


----------

